# Roland Camm-1 CX24



## Sportbiz06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am installing a new computer system with Windows 7 64bit and am led to believe there is not a compatible driver for the Roland Camm-1 CX24.

I have also been told that people are running the CX24 on Windows 7 64bit, with either the vista version or the GX24 driver and it is performing ok?

Does anyone know if this is the case and what would be the better option?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sportbiz06 said:


> I am installing a new computer system with Windows 7 64bit and am led to believe there is not a compatible driver for the Roland Camm-1 CX24.
> 
> I have also been told that people are running the CX24 on Windows 7 64bit, with either the vista version or the GX24 driver and it is performing ok?
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the case and what would be the better option?


You can find updated drivers for this unit at www.rolanddga.com

Just hover over Cutting, select any cutter, click on Technical Support on the next page, then select the cx12/24 as the product model.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I haven’t done this myself but I also haven’t heard of anyone having issues. Just make sure you are using the 64 bit driver. I can tell you I have run older Roland cutters on newer drivers and not had an issue. Good Luck


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm currently running my CX-24 on the 32bit version of Windows 7. I used the win xp driver from the rolanddg website. I have tried & tried to get it running on my 64 bit Vista with no luck.

I'm really interested to find out if you get this working on the 64 bit of Windows 7. Let us know of your result. 

Regards,


----------

